# [RUMOR] Bloomberg claims a "Switch Pro" is planned for Holiday 2021, will have an OLED display



## Viri (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm sure it'll come out on the same day as Mother 3 HD, Persona 5 Switch edition, Star Fox Grand Prix, Pokemon Stars, and Metroid Prime Trilogy HD.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 4, 2021)

As with all tech rumours, I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 4, 2021)

If I had a penny for every time I've heard the words "Switch Pro"...


----------



## Xzi (Mar 4, 2021)

The only way they could hit 4K docked when it's still only capable of 720p portable is if the dock contains its own GPU.  Then again, odds are just as good that the rumors are only referring to 4K video output, not necessarily the resolution games will run at.  And the third possibility is that it's 1200p or so and upscaled.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Mar 4, 2021)

Here's to the next iteration of the Switch: The Ultra Mega Powerful Evolution Switch Plus Pro Giga!


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 4, 2021)

Nintendo need to ditch the switch as its main console and have it replace the 3ds.

Nintendo need a new console to try remain in the market with the new next gens, but we know that wont happen, itlle be a sup par last gen with gimmicks, so devs cant push its new content, leaving nintendo to dominate with its own recycled titles (if not old ports like the switch), and third parties are limited to porting the 7 years of games nintendo failed to get due to lacking hardware... bore.

I can see them doing another revision of the switch to block out xecuters mod chips.

But i cant see a pro switch working unless it offers better storage, as the cart and download has to support older models and the pro been "superior" will require larger carts (which proven is expensive and devs push users to download the rest of the game files), but if its got higher textures ect, the switch has a measly 32gb storage and you cant expect to pass that increased cost to the gamer as they already have done on the normal models for basic crappy ports.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 4, 2021)

Viri said:


> I'm sure it'll come out on the same day as Mother 3 HD, Persona 5 Switch edition, Star Fox Grand Prix, Pokemon Stars, and Metroid Prime Trilogy HD.


Don't forget F-Zero: "We've remembered it exist" special edition


----------



## Jayro (Mar 4, 2021)

It's codename is "Aula".




Retroboy said:


> Nintendo need to ditch the switch as its main console and have it replace the 3ds.
> 
> Nintendo need a new console to try remain in the market with the new next gens, but we know that wont happen, itlle be a sup par last gen with gimmicks, so devs cant push its new content, leaving nintendo to dominate with its own recycled titles (if not old ports like the switch), and third parties are limited to porting the 7 years of games nintendo failed to get due to lacking hardware... bore.
> 
> ...


They could easily crank out Switches with 128GB of built-in storage now for the same price as the 32GB back in 2017. That keeps me hopeful. Or if they give it 256 internal, then I could forgive them ditching the SD card entirely to curtail hacking.


----------



## Sansgaming420 (Mar 4, 2021)

Switch Pro will


Viri said:


> I'm sure it'll come out on the same day as Mother 3 HD, Persona 5 Switch edition, Star Fox Grand Prix, Pokemon Stars, and Metroid Prime Trilogy HD.


This is real, had a dream about it.


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 4, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Or if they give it 256 internal, then I could forgive them ditching the SD card entirely to curtail hacking.


Ditching external storage at all is kind of an icky prospect, hacking or not. No thanks, please.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 4, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> Ditching external storage at all is kind of an icky prospect, hacking or not. No thanks, please.


Yeah no amount of internal space would be enough...the last thing Nintendo wants people to do is stop buying games because they're out of storage space.  I buy physical for 90% of my Switch games, and I'm _still_ almost out of space using a 256GB mSD.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 4, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Yeah no amount of internal space would be enough...the last thing Nintendo wants people to do is stop buying games because they're out of storage space.  I buy physical for 90% of my Switch games, and I'm _still_ almost out of space using a 256GB mSD.


I've only got a 128GB card in mine, and the 32GB internal is mostly empty. My card is about 80% full of game saves and update data, and I have over 34 games, 27 of which are physical. I'm not even worried about running out of space to be honest.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 4, 2021)

Jayro said:


> It's codename is "Aula".
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Sd storage was cheap back then, but nintendo passed it to the consumer.

Cheap hardware, as low as possible costs, add gimmick and new console price range.

Prints money.

Id love nintendo to go back to when they were the suprior hardware, but problem is, they dont like others making games that will reduce their sales.

I mean, unless your a die hard fan that claims theyve not had the chance to play these games dating back to ps2 and older.

Or the fact nintendo have ported all its old titles rather than new.

Would you pick a game you already own or can buy for less or a new fresh game you havent played before.

Notice how nintendo in game shops used to fill shelves, now its litrally one row of a shelf.

But regardless of storage, if a pro did exist, it will need larger internal storage as proven already the carts are too expensive.

Nintendo need a console, disc based and hope to god they dont rely on first time adding actual internal storage as a hdd when everyone knows ssd is superior, if only they put money in rather than use gimmicks to take money out.

As the fans claim theyre innovative, are they fuck, they use cheap old inferior hardware.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 4, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I've only got a 128GB card in mine, and the 32GB internal is mostly empty. My card is about 80% full of game saves and update data, and I have over 34 games, 27 of which are physical. I'm not even worried about running out of space to be honest.


I'm guessing Switch isn't your primary gaming platform though, just as it isn't mine.  There's probably at least a terabyte of good games on the eShop, it's just that I wouldn't want to play most of them at 30 FPS or less.


----------



## orangy57 (Mar 4, 2021)

Xzi said:


> The only way they could hit 4K docked when it's still only capable of 720p portable is if the dock contains its own GPU.  Then again, odds are just as good that the rumors are only referring to 4K video output, not necessarily the resolution games will run at.  And the third possibility is that it's 1200p or so and upscaled.



The dock wouldn't need its own GPU for the Switch to be able to output 4K considering that it's Nintendo and current games barely even target 1080p. A modern SoC upgrade would definitely be able to support the 4K video standard, but only in the fashion of the Xbox One S where it runs at native 4K for some video applications, while all the games are just stretched to fit the 4K screen while still running entirely at 1080p.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Mar 4, 2021)

Let me be the first to say this: The current switch display sucks. Anyone who has used OLED displays for gaming knows how bad the display on the switch is. the colors are all washed out. I dock the switch and play it on my LG C9 and it's like being in heaven. 

Btw the same goes for GBC games...They look that much better on the Vita, they look so much better, and exactly how colorful GBC games were meant to look.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 4, 2021)

cashboxz01 said:


> Let me be the first to say this: The current switch display sucks. Anyone who has used OLED displays for gaming knows how bad the display on the switch is. the colors are all washed out. I dock the switch and play it on my LG C9 and it's like being in heaven.
> 
> Btw the same goes for GBC games...They look that much better on the Vita, they look so much better, and exactly how colorful GBC games were meant to look.


My Switch games aren't washed out on my Switch screen, maybe your screen is of lower quality.

And for Gameboy Color games, I prefer this:
 

Over this:
 

Any day of the week.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Mar 4, 2021)

Jayro said:


> My Switch games aren't washed out on my Switch screen, maybe your screen is of lower quality.
> 
> And for Gameboy Color games, I prefer this:
> View attachment 249876
> ...


I guess it comes down to personal preference. Some parts of some games probably do look better in LCD. But overall, I hate looking at Pikachu in pale yellow vs vivid yellow. Same for Mario in pale red vs vivid red. Playing Mario Kart 8 on my LG C9 makes me feel spoiled. Definitely feels heck of a lot better than playing in handheld mode, and the colors look heck of a lot better for that game.


----------



## leerpsp (Mar 4, 2021)

I was fixing to buy the red switch but after reading this I am going to hold off in hopes the switch pro or what ever they are going to call it comes out because I would like to have it over what is out now, I am still gonna buy them zelda joycons if they ever get back in stock.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 4, 2021)

cashboxz01 said:


> Let me be the first to say this: The current switch display sucks.


The quality of your display is a total crap shoot, that was discovered pretty quickly after Switch's release.  The colors on mine are nice and vivid, thankfully.  OLED may reduce the variance some, but I guarantee there will still be a few buyers that end up with the short straw.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Mar 4, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> Nintendo need to ditch the switch as its main console and have it replace the 3ds.
> 
> Nintendo need a new console to try remain in the market with the new next gens, but we know that wont happen, itlle be a sup par last gen with gimmicks, so devs cant push its new content, leaving nintendo to dominate with its own recycled titles (if not old ports like the switch), and third parties are limited to porting the 7 years of games nintendo failed to get due to lacking hardware... bore.
> 
> ...


Lol Nintendo doesn't need a new console. If anything, kudos to them for keeping the 3DS system going for 8 years. That means 8 years of not having to buy new hardware. I'm pretty sure everyone has figured out Nintendo doesn't give a crap about raw performance. What would you do with a PS5 graphics Mario? The same thing, right? There was no major leap in Mario's graphical evolution post Mario 64 despite hardware updates. The fun factor is the reason why I play my SNES, GBC, and Switch more than I play my PS4.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> The quality of your display is a total crap shoot, that was discovered pretty quickly after Switch's release.  The colors on mine are nice and vivid, thankfully.  OLED may reduce the variance some, but I guarantee there will still be a few buyers that end up with the short straw.


I have the Mariko from over the summer. You think yours is nice until you've experienced Switch on OLED. I can 100% guarantee that you'll agree once you experience it firsthand.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 4, 2021)

Kind of surprised that DLSS wasn't even mention yet.


----------



## nine0nine (Mar 4, 2021)

at this moment in time, and any time in the near future, Nintendo doesn't 'need' to do anything, everyone here seems to know exactly what Nintendo 'need' to do. Nintendo are literally rolling on cash right now, absolutely drowning in cold hard currency. They're wiping their butts with $20 bills after taking a dump on their solid gold thrones. They probably ain't gonna listen to a bunch of wining kids who hacked their console for free games.


----------



## Chary (Mar 4, 2021)

Jayro said:


> My Switch games aren't washed out on my Switch screen, maybe your screen is of lower quality.


Not sure if it's like the old 3DS TN vs IPS, but my Animal Crossing Switch looks 100x better than my launch one. The screen quality difference is drastically noticeable.


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 4, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> If I had a penny for every time I've heard the words "Switch Pro"...


Gotta cover that market of professional Switch gamers.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 4, 2021)

cashboxz01 said:


> I have the Mariko from over the summer. You think yours is nice until you've experienced Switch on OLED. I can 100% guarantee that you'll agree once you experience it firsthand.


Oh I've seen plenty of OLED screens and I do own one in the form of a Vita.  They are quite nice, but nothing so life-changing as to make me want to throw out my current, perfectly functional displays.  It's all about finding the right image settings.


----------



## Moon164 (Mar 4, 2021)

Even the PS4 Pro and Xbox One X can't run everything at 4K Native, I'm really curious to see how '' powerful '' this Switch Pro will be, I hope it will at least be more powerful than the PS4 Base and Xbox One Otherwise, I think it is unnecessary.

And that the Dock comes with a LAN port already manufactured.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 4, 2021)

Moon164 said:


> Even the PS4 Pro and Xbox One X can't run everything at 4K Native, I'm really curious to see how '' powerful '' this Switch Pro will be, I hope it will at least be more powerful than the PS4 Base and Xbox One Otherwise, I think it is unnecessary.
> 
> And that the Dock comes with a LAN port already manufactured.


I'm willing to bet it's just 1080p source with some decent 4K upscaler built into the dock. Especially considering it's just the Mariko SoC with higher clocks. I'm not expecting miracles.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)

Hope the screen's vita quality


----------



## wownmnpare (Mar 4, 2021)

When does the n3ds first release date again?


----------



## Jayro (Mar 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Hope the screen's vita quality


It's a Samsung OLED, so it will be. 

And Samsung likes to use those triad sub-pixels instead of uniform sub-pixels, so you won't even be able to make out a single pixel by itself. it will look stunning.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 4, 2021)

Jayro said:


> It's a Samsung OLED, so it will be.
> 
> And Samsung likes to use those triad pixels instead of uniform pixels, so you won't even be able to make out a single pixel by itself. it will look stunning.


The OLED alone wouldn't be enough to convince me to upgrade, but tell me it can run Astral Chain at a steady 60 FPS and I'm in.  Specifically that game, and specifically _not_ generic promises of "system performance improvements."


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Mar 4, 2021)

Xzi said:


> The only way they could hit 4K docked when it's still only capable of 720p portable is if the dock contains its own GPU.  Then again, odds are just as good that the rumors are only referring to 4K video output, not necessarily the resolution games will run at.  And the third possibility is that it's 1200p or so and upscaled.


There's something called DLSS, there's even a 2.0 version of it, and its own by Nvidia, and Nintendo Switch's GPU has been designed by Nvidia.... so, chances are

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Moon164 said:


> Even the PS4 Pro and Xbox One X can't run everything at 4K Native, I'm really curious to see how '' powerful '' this Switch Pro will be, I hope it will at least be more powerful than the PS4 Base and Xbox One Otherwise, I think it is unnecessary.
> 
> And that the Dock comes with a LAN port already manufactured.


Just need to say one thing.... DLSS 2.0 from Nvidia


----------



## Xzi (Mar 4, 2021)

MAXLEMPIRA said:


> There's something called DLSS, there's even a 2.0 version of it, and its own by Nvidia, and Nintendo Switch's GPU has been designed by Nvidia.... so, chances are


That'd require the RTX chipset (2000 or 3000 series), which I doubt Nintendo will shell out for in the current market.  The Tegra X1 inside Switch utilizes the architecture of the GTX 900 series, so I'd bet they keep that and just increase the CPU speed some to close the gap with Shield TV (also X1).  Maybe add an extra fan.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Mar 4, 2021)

Xzi said:


> That'd require the RTX chipset (2000 or 3000 series), which I doubt Nintendo will shell out for in the current market.  The Tegra X1 inside Switch utilizes the architecture of the GTX 900 series, so I'd bet they keep that and just increase the CPU speed some to close the gap with Shield TV (also X1).  Maybe add an extra fan.


DLSS is an IA, which can be implemented in any chipset, not just RTX GPU, so, if Nintendo and Nvidia rhave reached an agreement. They can include the tecnology on the Tegra chip. Yeah, the chip for sure needs to be upgraded, but it's the most logical option to think of. So, if they in fact are using this IA, they don't need any more to output 4K, its not native, but it works


----------



## MrCokeacola (Mar 4, 2021)

Looks like fake news to me.


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 4, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Here's to the next iteration of the Switch: The Ultra Mega Powerful Evolution Switch Plus Pro Giga!


You forgot "XL"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> You forgot "XL"


And "new"


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> And "new"


And maybe " Limited Edition" xD


----------



## mrgone (Mar 4, 2021)

after its release it will be the new standard for switch games.
cyberpunk 2077 will be ported over and all regular switch owners will feel like regular ps4 or xbox owners because the game is so bad on their platform.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 4, 2021)

sure see ya in 3 years
seriusly this prolly will be fake


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> sure see ya in 3 years
> seriusly this prolly will be fake


I'm disappointed you didn't ask for themes


----------



## HideoKojima (Mar 4, 2021)

What's the use of a switch pro? Switch reached its EOL cause all Nintendo games were released:

A 3D mario game
A paper mario game
A mario party game
A Smash bros game 
An Animal crossing game...etc so why would one buy this console now? To play ports that can be played on diffrent consoles?? Don't get it, both Sony and Microsoft released their next gen so it's fine for a next get Nintendo console...


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I'm disappointed you didn't ask for themes


i dont believe the switch pro is true
when it does i will start bitching about themes


----------



## Dartz150 (Mar 4, 2021)

My guess is that it will use NVIDIA's DLSS tech.


----------



## DaniPoo (Mar 4, 2021)

Enough with the Switch Pro rumors already...
Nobody believes them anymore.

Yes I believe Nintendo will release an enhanced model eventually.
I doubt it will be called Switch Pro, and I doubt it will have an OLED screen.
I rather not speculate anymore. 

If Nintendo announce it then we’ll know

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shalashaska98 said:


> What's the use of a switch pro? Switch reached its EOL cause all Nintendo games were released:
> 
> A 3D mario game
> A paper mario game
> ...



it doesn’t work like that...
if a console sells well they will just extend its life. The Switch is still doing really well and Nintendo have no need to kill the console just yet.

also didn’t you know, Nintendo don’t follow the PlayStation and Xbox release pattern... they do their own thing.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 4, 2021)

MAXLEMPIRA said:


> DLSS is an IA, which can be implemented in any chipset, not just RTX GPU, so, if Nintendo and Nvidia rhave reached an agreement. They can include the tecnology on the Tegra chip. Yeah, the chip for sure needs to be upgraded, but it's the most logical option to think of. So, if they in fact are using this IA, they don't need any more to output 4K, its not native, but it works


Unfortunately no, the Tensor cores required to use DLSS are unique to the RTX series.  They're the same cores used for ray-tracing.  So not only would they have to add those Tensor cores, but also more standard cores to be able to actually utilize those features properly.  We'd be talking prices higher than PS5 to try to cram all that power into a portable.  Still, there are plenty of other, less hardware intensive means of upscaling which they can utilize, and they'd look _nearly_ as good.


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 4, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> Sd storage was cheap back then, but nintendo passed it to the consumer.
> 
> Cheap hardware, as low as possible costs, add gimmick and new console price range.
> 
> ...


yeah because switch selling 80 million units in under 4 years its a failure... switch is becoming the best selling nintendo console ever only loosing to the wii, who knows if they will surpass the wii, i think they will.

when nintendo had the most powerful consoles is when they sold less, you wont just throw away a model that sells 80+ million units out of the window for no reason at all.

Switch is selling well because of its hybrid  concept, if it was just an handheld or just a home console the sales would have been much lower, i personally hope the switch 2 will keep this form factor because i dont want to buy a portable and a home console to follow nintendo again, one console is the way.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shalashaska98 said:


> What's the use of a switch pro? Switch reached its EOL cause all Nintendo games were released:
> 
> A 3D mario game
> A paper mario game
> ...


with a switch pro they can make existing games run better and then even release some more decent games that will have enhanced modes on it.Not to mention many people who bought one of the 80 million switches to date will want an upgrade so they can sell more switches altogether.


----------



## HideoKojima (Mar 4, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> yeah because switch selling 80 million units in under 4 years its a failure... switch is becoming the best selling nintendo console ever only loosing to the wii, who knows if they will surpass the wii, i think they will.
> 
> when nintendo had the most powerful consoles is when they sold less, you wont just throw away a model that sells 80+ million units out of the window for no reason at all.
> 
> ...


I never understood why some  games would buy a new console just to play games they already played just to run them better as for releasing new games I don't think there will be any games worth it, check the Wii u or Wii top selling games, their Switch version has already been released (sometimes even a port) so which games would you want to buy an enhanced switch for?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DaniPoo said:


> Enough with the Switch Pro rumors already...
> Nobody believes them anymore.
> 
> Yes I believe Nintendo will release an enhanced model eventually.
> ...


I know they don't follow their pattern, but releasing an enhanced console and not releasing any good games is pure money milking. All new games are ports and thanks I don't want to get a console just to play ports, anyone agrees that the switch game catalogue is very limited and full of 2d non playable games or ports.


----------



## DaniPoo (Mar 4, 2021)

Shalashaska98 said:


> I never understood why some  games would buy a new console just to play games they already played just to run them better as for releasing new games I don't think there will be any games worth it, check the Wii u or Wii top selling games, their Switch version has already been released (sometimes even a port) so which games would you want to buy an enhanced switch for?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Nintendo don't care what you want. They want that money to keep flowing.. Just look how long the 3DS lived before Nintendo finally killed it..
And the Switch it doing even better. There is still a lot of nice games coming to the Switch.
Breath of The Wild 2, the New Pokemon Legends, Metroid Prime 4 and more.


----------



## Raylight (Mar 4, 2021)

I just got a switch lite 3 days ago. doubt the switch pro will mean much though i mean the dsi and new 3ds didnt


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Unfortunately no, the Tensor cores required to use DLSS are unique to the RTX series.  They're the same cores used for ray-tracing.  So not only would they have to add those Tensor cores, but also more standard cores to be able to actually utilize those features properly.  We'd be talking prices higher than PS5 to try to cram all that power into a portable.  Still, there are plenty of other, less hardware intensive means of upscaling which they can utilize, and they'd look _nearly_ as good.


Well... yes... and no.
Nintendo wouldn't have to cram that into the switch. I'm playing a bit of devils advocate buuut
Nintendo could offload it into the switch dock and actually make it do more. How they would get the speeds to work quickly is beyond me. (and I find extremely unlikely)
The next option (and likely more possible) is that Nivida and Nintendo found a new more cheaper core type, that may not be useful for raytracing, but still can use DLSS efficiently enough for such a performance increase. And really if this is a stock x1, there is no way on goddamn earth it's going to be 4k. Catch 22, many MANY inside sources are saying it's 4k. this one here specifically said true 4k. Either we aren't dealing with the X1 anymore. Or it's a really stupidly customized x1 that somehow someway supports DLSS which I really find unlikely.
and I 100% agree that there is no way on earth it's using the rtx tensors cores, it be simply waaay too expensive.


----------



## ByteBite (Mar 4, 2021)

I find the DLSS rumors rather unlikely (due to Nvidia's R&D timing, prototyping/production schedules of the new Switch hardware and component shortages, it just doesn't line up right) but I must admit it would be a great solution for added performance.

Anyway, they need to call this the Super Switch.


----------



## DaniPoo (Mar 4, 2021)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Well... yes... and no.
> Nintendo wouldn't have to cram that into the switch. I'm playing a bit of devils advocate buuut
> Nintendo could offload it into the switch dock and actually make it do more. How they would get the speeds to work quickly is beyond me. (and I find extremely unlikely)
> The next option (and likely more possible) is that Nivida and Nintendo found a new more cheaper core type, that may not be useful for raytracing, but still can use DLSS efficiently enough for such a performance increase. And really if this is a stock x1, there is no way on goddamn earth it's going to be 4k. Catch 22, many MANY inside sources are saying it's 4k. this one here specifically said true 4k. Either we aren't dealing with the X1 anymore. Or it's a really stupidly customized x1 that somehow someway supports DLSS which I really find unlikely.
> and I 100% agree that there is no way on earth it's using the rtx tensors cores, it be simply waaay too expensive.



I think 4K is just another stupid rumor..

It probably started something like this:

*Selfproclaimed videogame industry analyst:* "Well everyone seems to be doing 4K these days, so I predict that Nintendo will release a new model that supports 4K"
*INTERNET:* "That's impossible"
*Some other wiseguy:* "Now now people, What if it uses DLSS? Nvidia has a partnership with Nintendo, that could work"
*INTERNET: *"That must be it!! We're all getting 4k  Switches! Whoooo!"
*Nintendo: *"Guuuuuuys, We don't have anything to announce for like the 3rd time"


----------



## ciaomao (Mar 4, 2021)

cashboxz01 said:


> There was no major leap in Mario's graphical evolution post Mario 64 despite hardware updates.



cmon, if you think that mario is still cartoon style instead of “realistic”, then you are right, otherwise the graphics have improved massively since the N64.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2021)

If it's not hackable, I don't care.

By the way, if the rumored "Switch Pro" is just a Tegra X1+ with full clocks/higher clocks, wouldn't it theoretically possible to "backport" these Switch Pro games back to the normal Switches if we just overclock stupidly high?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2021)

720p? My god, now we're cooking with propane!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 4, 2021)

Shalashaska98 said:


> What's the use of a switch pro? Switch reached its EOL cause all Nintendo games were released:
> 
> A 3D mario game
> A paper mario game
> ...



My honest hope is that whatever Nintendo has cooking next will be BC with Switch 1 games, because I think that the third party support the Switch has got for me personally has been pretty cool considering the kinds of games the Switch can play on the go. But the only reason we got BC with the Wii and Wii U was apparently because of similar architecture, and for the latter, it requires one to hack the system to be able to play GC games. So Nintendo's history with BC isn't as remarkable as it was with Sony's pre-PS4 and Microsoft as it is now.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Mar 4, 2021)

Your face when they charge over 400 bucks for the "Switch Pro" and the regular switch *will still stay at 310/320 bucks *(day 0 price, almost five years after right now).


----------



## tfocosta (Mar 4, 2021)

Rumors, rumors, rumors... 



 

Let's wait and see.


----------



## BvanBart (Mar 4, 2021)

I really hope I can keep my docks... 4 off these guys cost a lot of money...


----------



## ital (Mar 4, 2021)

This is going to be the Switch worth buying after the Beta test model of the OG. I'm expecting a DS to DSL level of leap in build quality. 

Suspect it will still be the same form factor so people can use old joycons/docks etc but with a larger screen/no bezel as well as the new upgraded cons which don't drift and actually have decent sticks.

Most of the tech will be in the outboard box so don't expect a proper Switch Pro or anything, more like a Switch 1.5 or to be more accurate Switch 1.0 as the one that came to retail was so obviously a rushed proof of concept model.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 4, 2021)

Vita's OLED says Hello!


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Mar 4, 2021)

BaamAlex said:


> You forgot "XL"





Scott_pilgrim said:


> And "new"





BaamAlex said:


> And maybe " Limited Edition" xD



The "New" Ultra Mega Powerful Evolution Switch Plus Pro Giga "XL": "Limited Edition"

Anything else?


----------



## RichardTheKing (Mar 4, 2021)

If there's ever a "Switch Pro" released, I would not be interested until there's an entrypoint found for homebrew - that stuff's way too important to me to even consider losing. Local game saves, memory editing, game patching, FTPD - all four are crucial.

Also there should be a home console only model, a la Switch Lite sacrificing the much-superior enhanced resolution and audio quality in favour of complete portability. A model that kills off the worthless portability, in order to bolster resolution and audio, would be ideal.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 4, 2021)

cashboxz01 said:


> Lol Nintendo doesn't need a new console. If anything, kudos to them for keeping the 3DS system going for 8 years. That means 8 years of not having to buy new hardware. I'm pretty sure everyone has figured out Nintendo doesn't give a crap about raw performance. What would you do with a PS5 graphics Mario? The same thing, right? There was no major leap in Mario's graphical evolution post Mario 64 despite hardware updates. The fun factor is the reason why I play my SNES, GBC, and Switch more than I play my PS4.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


problem with this is you do know they have already stated the end of the 3ds.

another fan in denial, mario graphics wont change, but maybe that little brain of yours couldnt read the rest that was put.

the hardware would mean devs can ports its current new titles rather than wait for nintendo to play catch up years later.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pedro702 said:


> yeah because switch selling 80 million units in under 4 years its a failure... switch is becoming the best selling nintendo console ever only loosing to the wii, who knows if they will surpass the wii, i think they will.
> 
> when nintendo had the most powerful consoles is when they sold less, you wont just throw away a model that sells 80+ million units out of the window for no reason at all.
> 
> ...


nintendo consoles always do well, does not mean its a fuckfest for old ports due to lacking hardware first time round.

reason cube didnt get support is because theyre known as a kids toy, the market wasnt right for 3rd parties with it been littered with shit mario insert activity titles.

fact still remails, switch is a port whore of titles they failed to get, if its to continue getting the promise of better 3rd party support it needs the hardware to run their new titles, why do you think its lacked support.

but hey, like the fanboys hated when i said how poor the games will be on the siwtch, sit back and wait as i can bet you nintendo will soon be announcing a subpar last gen console.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 4, 2021)

they've claimed this every year since the switch was released. every year, always before christmas.
they're going to have to be right one of these years, but until then, it's always just kind if a bitch move to prevent a few holiday sales.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Retroboy said:


> nintendo consoles always do well, does not mean its a fuckfest for old ports due to lacking hardware first time round.
> 
> reason cube didnt get support is because theyre known as a kids toy, the market wasnt right for 3rd parties with it been littered with shit mario insert activity titles.
> 
> ...



the n64, gamecube and wii u all didn't do that great and nintendo has always done best when they didn't vomit out a graphic whore of a console, see gameboy, ds, 3ds, wii and even now, the switch.
nintendo can't really do anything in regards to third party. third party fucked nintendo on the 3ds and the wii u, not because the hardware wasn't good enough, but because even with being a released a year before microsoft and sony, they rather wanted to wait and see if sony and microsoft wouldn't do better, than release and sell systems. so they pulled back and cancelled already announced on wii u. which definitely didn't help the nintendo console sell. they did the same on the 3ds. then they vomited out thrice the support on sony and microsoft because nintendo didn't sell. what a surprise. and when nintendo turned things around on 3ds on its own, they finally came crawling back.

this has never much to do with the hardware.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Mar 4, 2021)

Samsung with Nintendo? What a great partnership.  I look forward to this Switch Pro; I have all the confidence in the world that it will be *LEGEN-*

...Wait for it...

*-DARY!*


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 4, 2021)

Clydefrosch said:


> they've claimed this every year since the switch was released. every year, always before christmas.
> they're going to have to be right one of these years, but until then, it's always just kind if a bitch move to prevent a few holiday sales.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


no thrid party fuck nintendo off because theyve been there and done that, its not worth blowing money to try port your current new titles over when it has little return for them.

this is why the support they do get is cheaper last gen ports.

hardware is always the problem, do you not think if nintendo wasnt been cheap and offered the hardware you could go out and buy said game when its new and fresh?

well that been said, if nintendo started marketing towards the older market rather than focus on kids.

the only way the come crawling back is as they claim, printing money, how can we make a cheap as possible console - inferior hardware - how can we brainwash the sheep - add bullshit gimmicks.

i would love to see nintendo go back to the old days, when its console was the main one and superior console to have.

i do not buy a console to replay/rebuy the same shit i already own or could buy (if im going to use the bs claim of not had option to play it yet, as we know fans will buy nintendo titles on the spot) cheaper.

again nintendo are been lazy porting more cube zelda titles for the 3rd time now

seems the only potential NEW title to come from nintendo is metroid and thats been done by a different sudio.

but looking at the switch support - been redundant or old ports - if its to get a grip of the gaming market, the switch is not going to do this, it wont run anything new of this next gen and devs wont pay for another version to be made as it never sells.

i just hope the next gen (been 3rd one in 1 gen) is an actual console to compete and offer next gen games - you know like the option to buy/play re7 on the go and not a crappy stream version, or the majority of the third party games it lacks always, yet ported a gen later.

switch will replace the 3ds and become its portable console and a new console (hopefully not using the same shit design as the switch) to try compete and offer next gen games.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 4, 2021)

it's real fuckers


----------



## Dominator211 (Mar 4, 2021)

While this does seem very interesting, I just don't see Nintendo "Reinventing the wheel" in terms of the hardware, My gut is telling me it is going to use a higher clocked "Mariko" chip instead of anything new. While I and many other would love if it was a Tegra X2 or newer. I just don't see it happening. Thoughts?


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 4, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> no thrid party fuck nintendo off because theyve been there and done that, its not worth blowing money to try port your current new titles over when it has little return for them.
> 
> this is why the support they do get is cheaper last gen ports.
> 
> ...


why would nintendo go to a market with older games to fight with sony and microsoft when they can get their own market wich is younger and continue to do its own thing and make millions?...

what you say makes no sense at all.

imagine the investor meetings,

hey we are selling almost 80 million consoles targeting the audience we have now, so lets try and take sony/microsfot share and now next gen sell 30 million becuase why not.

investors- ... nope just keep the audience you already have and continue to make billions.

nintendo doesnt need to go for the other markets, they have their own and that is why they still exist to this day, let sony and microsoft kill each other and nintendo is just happy to make billions without going to war.

you seem you want nintendo to target older games but nintendo is a brand recognized by everyone in the world to be safe brand for younger audience, they wont loose that and make an r rated mario game just because they wanted to be edgy, just wont work, they stick to what they know and will continue to be here for decades to come.


----------



## linkinworm (Mar 4, 2021)

people complaining abut the 720p screen spec still, if thats true its likely about battery life, oled will consume more power because most games are bright colourful games rather than being black, trying to power millions of leds waste more energy than powering a few, id rather they go microled backlight than oled


----------



## ZeroFX (Mar 4, 2021)

720p on a small screen, is awesome, also helps juice the graphics a bit more.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 4, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> why would nintendo go to a market with older games to fight with sony and microsoft when they can get their own market wich is younger and continue to do its own thing and make millions?...
> 
> what you say makes no sense at all.


what makes no sense is your comment of older games...... hello open your eyes the switch is a port whore and even nintendo cant be arsed, theyre porting cube/wii/wii u rather than make new.

and its nothing to do with fighting sony and microsoft, its giving the fucking game the option to have new fresh thrid party titles when it comes out, not wait for nintendo to release a new console.

it makes perfect sense if your able to not be a nintendo fan,

i dont get how you dont see this, so what your actually saying is, nintendo should not give gamers the option to play the new fresh titles as theyre released, you must wait years for nintendo to do another console to then be able to play them?

thats just fucking boring, buy a new console to play old games you already played and own and could buy for less.

but there is one thing i do know, those who are devoted to nintendo will never see or admit or accept, they will counter with some crap taking it completely off topic.

when its simple, you do not get the option to play majority of third party games when its new, unless they delay to dumb it down, the reason for this is because nintendo are cheap and refuse to provide the hardware.


----------



## playstays_shun (Mar 4, 2021)

Would 7.0” fit on current size tablet if you removed bezels and went close to edge to edge ?

wondering if existing joycons would be compatible. People would be pissed if they weren’t but it’s Nintendo - anything can happen


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 4, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 249862​
> The reports claiming that a "Switch Pro", or at least a more powerful Nintendo Switch console will eventually release have been floating around since early 2018. At first, the Wall Street Journal was the initial reputable source to make such a certain statement, claiming both a budget-minded and "improved model" of Switch were in production, to which the Switch Lite and more power-efficient "Mariko" Switch released a short time later. Since then, fans have been clamoring for a Switch that can play games at higher framerates and resolutions. The rumor mill is cranking out yet another bit of tantalizing promise for eager Switch owners to latch onto: a revision sporting an OLED screen and 4K docked output is on the way.
> 
> 
> ...


Who trusts Bloomberg?


----------



## playstays_shun (Mar 4, 2021)

im really proud of myself for not getting sucked into a v2 switch, or a lite (if I saw a really good local deal might be tempting since Im a handheld junkie), and still have my near-launch unit with a perfect Japan Display, screen.

Also haven't modded it ( I dont really mod systems or consider it until they're EOL as a general rule of thumb), have mostly carts, and only a few digital games

In other words I'm a prime candidate for this upgraded switch... *if* it's a worthy upgrade.

Not sure how interested I'll be in 4k docked as a perk, since I only use my Switch docked really for Ring Fit Adventure for the past several years... the handheld performance would have to be bumped

if handheld wise its just an OLED screen and size bump, not sure how compelling that would be for me. Battery life gains would also have to be substantial (and though v2 battery is an improvement, I personally didn't consider the numbers substantial to merit another $299 purchase)


----------



## m_babble (Mar 4, 2021)

How many times have we heard this one?


----------



## Rahkeesh (Mar 4, 2021)

Everyone seems to be sleeping on the OLED here possibly being about HDR more than anything, actually putting the improved contrast/gamut to use. HDR from the dock would require 4K output for TV compatibility. In other words we may be looking at minimal basic upscaling the XB1S, just to enable HDR output. HDR does require devs to optimize for good results but its barely any difference in terms of processing. Reminder that the firmware entry that suggests a 4K dock does not show any higher clock settings. The target of this new revision may not be any kind of performance improvement, but rather just HDR support like the 1S did.


----------



## Valwinz (Mar 4, 2021)

wow 720p something youtube does not consider HD anymore


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 4, 2021)

Viri said:


> I'm sure it'll come out on the same day as Mother 3 HD, Persona 5 Switch edition, Star Fox Grand Prix, Pokemon Stars, and Metroid Prime Trilogy HD.





DarkCoffe64 said:


> Don't forget F-Zero: "We've remembered it exist" special edition


Don't forget Golden Sun, Advance Wars, Banjo-Kazooie, Halo, and GameCube NSO


----------



## ChibiMofo (Mar 4, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Yeah no amount of internal space would be enough...the last thing Nintendo wants people to do is stop buying games because they're out of storage space.  I buy physical for 90% of my Switch games, and I'm _still_ almost out of space using a 256GB mSD.



My 128GB mSD is full. And that's on my N3DS XL!


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 4, 2021)

The bigger, better screen would probably be of interest. 4k upscaling isn't in any way a priority for me, but if it's included then yay I guess. Wonder if they'll have blocked the current style of modchips, so a new method would have to be found? IDK if the firmware diggers have enough info to predict an answer to that question, but if it looked like an appropriate modchip could be made from the existing design, maybe just finding the new points, then I'd be tempted to get one of these OLED Switches straight off.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Mar 4, 2021)

4K while docked, but still 720p in handheld seems really odd. I can see adding an OLED screen and maybe upping the specs, but I highly doubt we'll see a full on 4K Switch.. Maybe the successor to the console, if one ever happens.


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Mar 4, 2021)

In comes the "Should I buy the Switch now or wait for the Switch Pro to come out?" questions.

Listen dudes and dudettes. It doesn't really matter. If it's anything like the PS4 and PS4 Pro, then it won't make a difference other than graphical enhancements and some major speedups in games with 60FPS/ Native 4K.

HOWEVER, seeing as how this is Nintendo, this may be something similar to the 3DS and N3DS where they released games that were only playable on the newer hardware.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



StrayGuitarist said:


> 4K while docked, but still 720p in handheld seems really odd. I can see adding an OLED screen and maybe upping the specs, but I highly doubt we'll see a full on 4K Switch.. Maybe the successor to the console, if one ever happens.


I'm guessing it's going to be upscaled?


----------



## MetoMeto (Mar 4, 2021)

"Most powerfull" (read: patchet for homebrew blocking)

About the scree... As Ps Vita 1k owner, you cant go wrong wth oled in any way.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> My Switch games aren't washed out on my Switch screen, maybe your screen is of lower quality.
> 
> And for Gameboy Color games, I prefer this:
> View attachment 249876
> ...


you have preference and thats fine, but you cant honestly say lcd looksbetter than oled.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 4, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> "Most powerfull" (read: patchet for homebrew blocking)
> 
> About the scree... As Ps Vita 1k owner, you cant go wrong wth oled in any way.
> 
> ...


No, OLED absolutely looks better for sure. My phone uses a Samsung Super AMOLED screen, and it's the best thing I've ever put my eyes on.


----------



## MetoMeto (Mar 4, 2021)

Jayro said:


> No, OLED absolutely looks better for sure. My phone uses a Samsung Super AMOLED screen, and it's the best thing I've ever put my eyes on.


after i played vita 1k, everything else looks meh. although there are somegreat lcd screens but its hit ad miss,but i never saw a bad oled. only thing is burn in, but my vtaneverhad th t proble


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Mar 4, 2021)

Anon_Cypher_ said:


> I'm guessing it's going to be upscaled?



That's possible, but even that'd be weird to implement if that's the case. I can't see much appeal in having stuff upscaled in this context, and I don't think it'd be as flashy to advertise. I'd either expect 1080p in handheld and 4k docked, with some seriously beefed up specs, or just 720 and 1080 like we're used to.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2021)

StrayGuitarist said:


> That's possible, but even that'd be weird to implement if that's the case. I can't see much appeal in having stuff upscaled in this context, and I don't think it'd be as flashy to advertise. I'd either expect 1080p in handheld and 4k docked, with some seriously beefed up specs, or just 720 and 1080 like we're used to.


There is no way Nintendo will release a native 4k console coming in the next 5 (maybe even 10) years when even Microsoft and Sony are struggling with this kind of resolution on their "next-gen" systems. I doubt there is even any kind of mobile chip in the console price range to be even able to render 3D games in that kind of res.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 4, 2021)

Yeah, it will likely be the same 1080p output were used to, but with some kind of 4K upscaler in the dock.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Mar 4, 2021)

fallguy441 said:


> There is no way Nintendo will release a native 4k console coming in the next 5 (maybe even 10) years when even Microsoft and Sony are struggling with this kind of resolution on their "next-gen" systems. I doubt there is even any kind of mobile chip in the console price range to be even able to render 3D games in that kind of res.



Yeah, that was part of my earlier point in the first post I made. I'm just saying it's really unlikely for them to even release a console with native upscaling to 4K.


----------



## djpannda (Mar 4, 2021)

I kinda like what twitter is calling it ... the Super Nintendo Switch or the _*"Super Switch"*_


----------



## playsaves3 (Mar 4, 2021)

cashboxz01 said:


> Lol Nintendo doesn't need a new console. If anything, kudos to them for keeping the 3DS system going for 8 years. That means 8 years of not having to buy new hardware. I'm pretty sure everyone has figured out Nintendo doesn't give a crap about raw performance. What would you do with a PS5 graphics Mario? The same thing, right? There was no major leap in Mario's graphical evolution post Mario 64 despite hardware updates. The fun factor is the reason why I play my SNES, GBC, and Switch more than I play my PS4.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


maybe that we could have more realistic behaving ai on the goombas and larger worlds


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2021)

DaniPoo said:


> I think 4K is just another stupid rumor..
> 
> It probably started something like this:
> 
> ...


well... I would of written it off, if it wasn't for  SciresM. Basically he found out in a switch update, the new model. And it's SOC would support 4k. How it does we don't know.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 4, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> If I had a penny for every time I've heard the words "Switch Pro"...


THEN you would have a lot of *pennies.*


----------



## RobXcore (Mar 4, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Here's to the next iteration of the Switch: The Ultra Mega Powerful Evolution Switch Plus Pro Giga!


& Knuckles.


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 4, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> what makes no sense is your comment of older games...... hello open your eyes the switch is a port whore and even nintendo cant be arsed, theyre porting cube/wii/wii u rather than make new.
> 
> and its nothing to do with fighting sony and microsoft, its giving the fucking game the option to have new fresh thrid party titles when it comes out, not wait for nintendo to release a new console.
> 
> ...


its all about the price, nintendo will never release a 500$ console, and for the price of the switch 300$ you can never release anything closer to next gen for 300$ price, if the switch could do ps5 graphics on the go it wouldnt cost 500$ it would cost like 900$ due to being needed to be portable and light and no one would buy it.


you just dont get nintendo future aim, they want to keep the portability alive while also giving it a chance for local multiplayer and tv use, so they will never be able to do current gen specs on portable mode or the price would be insane.

Not to mention if nintendo did release a 500$ home console and most devs would just say hey its a kids brand so no need to waste time doing the port of our mature game, in the end it would turn out like the gamecube and  wiiu, where they could play the current gen games just fine  but most devs didnt want to bother doing the ports, because their target audience wasn't there.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Anon_Cypher_ said:


> In comes the "Should I buy the Switch now or wait for the Switch Pro to come out?" questions.
> 
> Listen dudes and dudettes. It doesn't really matter. If it's anything like the PS4 and PS4 Pro, then it won't make a difference other than graphical enhancements and some major speedups in games with 60FPS/ Native 4K.
> 
> ...


lol new 3ds had like 2 exclusive new 3ds games? 

i dont see that as even a thing worth nothing lol, i think xenoblade chronicles port and minecraft were the only games exclusive to new 3ds afaik.


----------



## limpbiz411 (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm pretty sure something is coming. I can't see Nintendo admitting it til its closer to release or else nobody would buy a switch system right now..


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 4, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> its all about the price, nintendo will never release a 500$ console, and for the price of the switch 300$ you can never release anything closer to next gen for 300$ price, if the switch could do ps5 graphics on the go it wouldnt cost 500$ it would cost like 900$ due to being needed to be portable and light and no one would buy it.
> 
> 
> you just dont get nintendo future aim, they want to keep the portability alive while also giving it a chance for local multiplayer and tv use, so they will never be able to do current gen specs on portable mode or the price would be insane.
> ...


You seem to not see past your goggles.

Nintendo used to get great support when it was the superior console.

Nintendo are the ones that miss out on the potential market, nintendo only care about old cheap hardwarw to make a profit.

The switch has done a better job at targeting the mature audience but its downfall is that theyre old ports from past generations and unable to offer what is new.

The issue is hardware and cost to port and if it doesnt sell then they dont bother.

But, if hardware was similar it would be far easier to port the current title over.

Nintendo only cares about its own games but saying that not so much as all theyve done is port its old shit over.


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 4, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> You seem to not see past your goggles.
> 
> Nintendo used to get great support when it was the superior console.
> 
> ...


you simply cant have an x86 small light portable machine that is affordable, the switch or any console or device that uses a battery and its lightweight will always be an arm based device unless your willing to pay for 1000+$, so you cant use the same architecture as the ps5/xbsx, and nintendo will not abandon the market when they are selling extremely well.


you can see what happened to Microsoft Xbox one, did it have the power for current gen games? yes. Did it have ports for almost all AAA third partys? yes

then why the hell did it only sell under 50 million units in 8 years? and switch sold 80 in 4?

What would be the point of Nintendo making a console like xbox one where it had everything and in the end it might end up selling half of what they can sell with a console like the switch?

while you might not like the switch doesnt have specs for current gen, you cant argue with facts, where xbox had everything and sold half of the competition at best.


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Mar 4, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> its all about the price, nintendo will never release a 500$ console, and for the price of the switch 300$ you can never release anything closer to next gen for 300$ price, if the switch could do ps5 graphics on the go it wouldnt cost 500$ it would cost like 900$ due to being needed to be portable and light and no one would buy it.
> 
> 
> you just dont get nintendo future aim, they want to keep the portability alive while also giving it a chance for local multiplayer and tv use, so they will never be able to do current gen specs on portable mode or the price would be insane.
> ...


You'll never know. And there weren't only two. There were 13 games in addition to SNES emulation which was exclusive to N3DS.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 4, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> you simply cant have an x86 small light portable machine that is affordable, the switch or any console or device that uses a battery and its lightweight will always be an arm based device unless your willing to pay for 1000+$, so you cant use the same architecture as the ps5/xbsx, and nintendo will not abandon the market when they are selling extremely well.
> 
> 
> you can see what happened to Microsoft Xbox one, did it have the power for current gen games? yes. Did it have ports for almost all AAA third partys? yes
> ...


who the hell said it was portable, see you fans just cant read, you see only what you want to see.

go back and read what i put, or if you cant, i stated the switch will replace the 3ds and nintendo will likely do a new console.

console sales mean fuck all, fact is, nintendo have been lazy porting its old titles yes or no?

do you get the option to play majority of todays third party titles yes or no?

do these ports arrive when nintendo launches its next gen, yes or no?

what you still havent grasped which is understandable for fanboys, is nintendo lacks the great option of third party games, you do not get the option to say today ill buy xxx for nintendo and of course, if nintendo gave the hardware then devs would support it with its new titles rather than hope it can make money porting its old titles.

whats more likely to sell, something new, you havent played, or something old you already own and played.

i still bet you fail to see past your devotion for a lazy company that do not innovate anymore, rinse repeat and recycles the same crap these days just to cut costs and make easy profit.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> You seem to not see past your goggles.
> 
> Nintendo used to get great support when it was the superior console.


tell me why galaxy 1 and 2 are held to such a high acclaim then? 


Retroboy said:


> Nintendo are the ones that miss out on the potential market, nintendo only care about old cheap hardwarw to make a profit.





Retroboy said:


> The switch has done a better job at targeting the mature audience but its downfall is that theyre old ports from past generations and unable to offer what is new.


Ah so rocket league isn't new, the crisis remaster isn't new, the doom eternal game isn't new.  the crash trilogy wasn't new, or the spyro trilogy... yeah this list could really go on. 
Also "targeting to a mature audience" 
I find that really unlikely, since they really just target everyone. If it wasn't the case 1-2 switch and Nintendo Labo wouldn't be a thing, which is definitely more causal focused tbh.



Retroboy said:


> But, if hardware was similar it would be far easier to port the current title over.


And have much more powerdraw, and be heavier, and bulkier. Oh wait no I forgot, you likely just want a standard console with a standard controller (standard being having no gyro) see, consoles are having a bit of a midlife crisis. That being they really don't have anything to separate themselves from pc. My computer that I built, likely goes for about 600 dollars (if it wasn't for the silicon shortage) and still run miles over the ps5 and xbox series x.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Retroboy said:


> console sales mean fuck all, fact is, nintendo have been lazy porting its old titles yes or no?


lazy ports? yeah I can give you that.
but "that's all they are doing"
Uhh... no?!
I guess splatoon3 isn't a thing, we don't know much about metriod but I'm going to presume things are fine in that regard. we have bayonetta 3 (which Nintendo themselves doesn't develop but I'm sure they have a fuck ton of input on it) breath of the wild 2. Or bower's furry (you know, that thing added to a "lazy port")
Oh wait right animal crossing released last year.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)

monkeyman4412 said:


> tell me why galaxy 1 and 2 are held to such a high acclaim then?
> 
> 
> Ah so rocket league isn't new, the crisis remaster isn't new, the doom eternal game isn't new.  the crash trilogy wasn't new, or the spyro trilogy... yeah this list could really go on.
> ...


Lmao browsers furry


----------



## Seliph (Mar 4, 2021)

Where did Michael Bloomberg find this information


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 4, 2021)

monkeyman4412 said:


> tell me why galaxy 1 and 2 are held to such a high acclaim then?
> 
> 
> Ah so rocket league isn't new, the crisis remaster isn't new, the doom eternal game isn't new.  the crash trilogy wasn't new, or the spyro trilogy... yeah this list could really go on.
> ...


fuck me another one lol.

support, third party support, when did galaxy become third party title?

also, durrrp de durp, mario is a very popular icon - so no shit there.

one i never said every title is a port, a good 99% of nintendo are ports of the cube/wii u, crysis is an old game ported, doom eternal is again something i did mention, delayed and dumbed down (wow these fanboys clearly cant read for shit)

wow snoflake then mentions some shovelware crap that has entertainment value of 30mins and a lovely cheap nasty carboard cutouts to hold your tablet at face height..... innovadont.

gimmicks are boring, used for so long then dropped, the switch joycons are worse than there worth, but dont care, id rather have games to play that are new and current over a fucking motion control that can suck peanut butter off my nut sack.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> Lmao browsers furry


a game that takes an hour and is more like a basic dlc map map for odyssey yea its a ground breaking game ohhh wait thrown in with what...... a fucking wiiu/3ds recycled port.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 4, 2021)

Seems pretty realistic, keeping the size to 7" means they probably wouldn't have to change the size or designs of joy-cons (though they certainly still could regardless) as the screen size could expand that large without needing the body to get larger necessarily. 720p undocked seems very Nintendo, and I get it, at that size of a screen, 1080p isn't a necessity, though I'd still welcome it all the same.  Frankly, I'm skeptical of the 4K output, I mean I know that's what all the rumors have been saying, but I still I have doubts Nintendo wants to even touch 4K yet.  I can see it happening, but it still seems hard for me to believe at this time.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 4, 2021)

Yay for OLED burn in.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Where did Michael Bloomberg find this information


She's asking the real questions


----------



## JavaScribe (Mar 4, 2021)

If they do finally release an improved Switch for a reasonable price, I'll (try to) buy it.


KingVamp said:


> Kind of surprised that DLSS wasn't even mentioned yet.


My PC doesn't even have DLSS, and my 1660 Ti costs as much as a Switch- unless you're buying right now, in which case it costs _twice_ as much as a Switch. I don't think Nintendo could afford the silicon for DLSS at the moment even if they wanted to.


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 4, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> who the hell said it was portable, see you fans just cant read, you see only what you want to see.
> 
> go back and read what i put, or if you cant, i stated the switch will replace the 3ds and nintendo will likely do a new console.
> 
> ...


lol for you console sales arent important? but they are important to you know companys, what good was xbox one last gen? sure you had the option to play third party games but that was about it the console failed hard and the ps4 just did more than twice the sales...

So yeah what if nintendo made a home console only that would rival with xbox one Series S then what? you would get awful sales and while you were happy with third party's ports, nintendo would not be happy with the sales, they are a company first so they want to make money. also im not a nintendo fanboy i own every console, well every console except xbox one that is.

i have all nintendo consoles, all sony consoles(still no ps5 sold out everywhere :S) and xbox and xbox360.

you think having third party is all you need, but it isnt, the xbox had all that and failed so why would nintendo do the same exact aproach and expect different results? What sells consoles is exclusives, xbox had all the third party you can think and didnt matter since there exclusives were very few and not very good.
Nintendo lives to this day because its ips are amazing and their exclusives are great.

Also nintendo did lazy last gen ports? are you for real? nintendo ports had more work in then than preety much any last gen ports

Mario kart 8 had all its dlc included (plus the battlemode was totaly redone and fixed which was crap on wiiu)

poken tournament deluxe (all dlc plus more content and more dlc to come)

mario 3d world + bowser's fury (entrie new 3 hours content open world 3d platforming)

pikmin 3 deluxe  (all dlc plus new side adventure around 3 hours)

xenoblade chronicles (entire new story chapter set in new map)

donkey kong tropical freeze (new playable character)

new super mario bros u(includes super luigi u plus a new playable character on both games)

toad treasure tracker (entire new chapter consisting on levels from mario odissey)

Serious compared to other company ports you call nintendo ports lazy? they rarely add anything, they just up the resolution or lighting engine and call it a day, if anything nintendo did some of the best last gen ports content wise imo.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> Mario kart 8 had all its dlc included (more like complete edition than port)


also fixed the battle mode since the og was trash


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 4, 2021)

monkeyman4412 said:


> also fixed the battle mode since the og was trash


oh yeah forgot that, the battle mode was totaly renewed and fixed that alone is amazing.


----------



## playstays_shun (Mar 4, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> donkey kong tropical freeze (new playable character)
> .



I love Tropic Freeze, but adding a character was incredibly lazy for this one. Still glad to have it in my collection, never played it previously when I got it. 

they should have included DKC Returns as well, but its still a great game


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 4, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> oh yeah forgot that, the battle mode was totaly renewed and fixed that alone is amazing.


and how many GOTY games do we see that come with all dlc, still does not change the fact that theyve simply ported its old games over.

and no, i do not give a crap if a console sells 10million or 100million, if the console lacks content thats worth playing then whats console sales got to do with it.

the switch stands at aprox 80million if not more, but it lacks the games i want to play, i will not buy a new console to play games i already own, it does not offer the option to buy majority of third parties AAA titles.

thats the problem you clearly cant accept, you buy consoles to play games, why would i buy a switch game when i can play it on the cube or wii u.

the whole, its portable means nothing especially when stated how cheap the console is, we all know how bad the joycons are and how they keep disconnecting when attached after a period of time.

i dont get why you cant seem to accept the bonus if nintendo stopped making cheap inferior consoles to cut costs and add a gimmick to make it seem better, and not do something with hardware so you can have the option to have todays AAA third party titles when theyre new, not years later.

how is that a bad thing, other than its a negative fact towards your beloved and you dont like it, this is how all nintendo fans are.

nintendo used to be my main console, but they simply do not provide the option of great third party titles tho they keep promising.

but i guess if you like to shell out for a new console and rebuy old titles then thats your choice.


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 4, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> and how many GOTY games do we see that come with all dlc, still does not change the fact that theyve simply ported its old games over.
> 
> and no, i do not give a crap if a console sells 10million or 100million, if the console lacks content thats worth playing then whats console sales got to do with it.
> 
> ...


how is it a bad thing? well the price for starters, you cant release a console capable of doing AAA third party ports for the price of the switch.

Second even if you had the power it doesn't mean developers would port their games at all, the gc did not have even  half of the ps2 games and had more power than the ps2.So what is the excuse of it?
ps2 library 1,850 games
gamecube library 654 games


basically got 1/3rd of the ps2 games even tough you had more power  than it, so for all you say having the power doesnt grantee you any ports as the gamecube showed you, developers just wouldn't bother most of the time because their target audience just wasnt with nintendo.

Also if nintendo released a 500$ console you would complain that they still do childish games and they aren't worth 500$ lol.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 4, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 249862​
> The reports claiming that a "Switch Pro", or at least a more powerful Nintendo Switch console will eventually release have been floating around since early 2018. At first, the Wall Street Journal was the initial reputable source to make such a certain statement, claiming both a budget-minded and "improved model" of Switch were in production, to which the Switch Lite and more power-efficient "Mariko" Switch released a short time later. Since then, fans have been clamoring for a Switch that can play games at higher framerates and resolutions. The rumor mill is cranking out yet another bit of tantalizing promise for eager Switch owners to latch onto: a revision sporting an OLED screen and 4K docked output is on the way.
> 
> 
> ...



Let's hope the joycons actually work this time

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Retroboy said:


> i dont get why you cant seem to accept the bonus if nintendo stopped making cheap inferior consoles to cut costs and add a gimmick to make it seem better, and not do something with hardware so you can have the option to have todays AAA third party titles when theyre new, not years later.
> 
> .



Nintendo markets their hardware to everyone,not just gamers

Sony and microsoft sell their consoles at  loss so you can afford  (very few will wanna pay $600-700+ for a new console,at that point just get a pc), they recoup this loss from selling in-game content and online services

Nintendo makes cheaper hardware, so each console they sell,they make money,ontop of in-game purchases and content, their hardware is weaker, but it uses hardware that has existed for awhile and is much better understood by the devs writing software for it, instead of using top of the line new hardware nobody really has true experience developing for, then have all the issues like cp 2077


It's called demographics and marketing


If nintendo was so gimmicky, with did sony and m$ fail at copying the wiimote 

Nintendo uses weaker hardware, but they invest more R&D, and they are the most innovative when it comes to gaming hardware, that's their sole business 

Xbox and playstation, aren't breadwinners for sony and microsoft, at times it doesn't even make them profit, they actually make money by everything else they sell


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 4, 2021)

I've had it with these motherfucking Switch Pro rumors on this motherfucking internet.
Seriously, we've had Switch Pro rumors since before the Switch Lite was even announced and so far there hasn't been a hint of any truth in any of them.
Starting to wonder if the person/people who keep leaking these rumors is just trolling everyone.
I'd love for them to be true (although I can't say 720p OLED impresses much) but at this point, the regurgitating of the same rumors over and over is starting to seem a bit silly, the people that keep making these claims are just losing reputation.


Jayro said:


> My Switch games aren't washed out on my Switch screen, maybe your screen is of lower quality.
> 
> And for Gameboy Color games, I prefer this:
> View attachment 249876
> ...


I don't like either, personally I prefer somewhere inbetween.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 4, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I've had it with these motherfucking Switch Pro rumors on this motherfucking internet.
> Seriously, we've had Switch Pro rumors since before the Switch Lite was even announced and so far there hasn't been a hint of any truth in any of them.
> Starting to wonder if the person/people who keep leaking these rumors is just trolling everyone.
> I'd love for them to be true (although I can't say 720p OLED impresses much) but at this point, the regurgitating of the same rumors over and over is starting to seem a bit silly, the people that keep making these claims are just losing reputation.
> ...


So far, the only truths we have are the *7-inch OLED screen*, *the SoC is based on Mariko's with higher clocks*, and *codenamed "Aula".* That's all we have that's concrete. We don't even have a real name yet.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 4, 2021)

Jayro said:


> So far, the only truths we have are the *7-inch OLED screen*, *the SoC is based on Mariko's with higher clocks*, and *codenamed "Aula".* That's all we have that's concrete. We don't even have a real name yet.


How do we know any of that for a fact? As far as I can tell we don't even have any hard evidence that the Switch Pro is even real.


----------



## Lodad (Mar 4, 2021)

This is like the 8th report/prediction of a switch pro in the last 3 years. I really wouldn't be upset about a home-only base station concept that basically mimics the Wii U though, with the ability to connect multiple switches for local wireless play on one game cartridge / digital license like how the DS did a few multiplayer games, with a more powerful station that's anchored to your TV that we could do some VR with on a better wireless display.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 4, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Let's hope the joycons actually work this time
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Fail at the wiimote, that used old technology that estimated your location.

Sorry but hands down xbox kinect trumps thr wiimote and even move.

But you forget the eyetoy, your the controller, so nontendo copy that concept to recycle the cube.

End of the day inferior hardware thst devs are used to means nothing, all it proves is theyve been there done that and its why they dont support them as much, theyll just port quick and easy old games.

I dont get (well actually i do) why fans keep defending they love not having the option to play new games due to cheap hardware.

Its ok, soon nintendo will be releasing a new console subpar to last gen and if your lucky you might get to play all the games it lacked...... and yet again will hear nintendo promise improved 3rd party.

Unless your old enough to know, you clearly see in game stores the nintendo section get smaller and smaller.

If nintendo had the new games i want to buy then id be happy, but i wont wait for another next gen to then be able to play last gen games that i already own.

As for ms and sony selling at a loss, not really they manage to do good, in game purchases are to the dev not microsoft or sony.

End of the day nintendo have been lazy this gen recycling old games and nothing really thats new.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lodad said:


> This is like the 8th report/prediction of a switch pro in the last 3 years. I really wouldn't be upset about a home-only base station concept that basically mimics the Wii U though, with the ability to connect multiple switches for local wireless play on one game cartridge / digital license like how the DS did a few multiplayer games, with a more powerful station that's anchored to your TV that we could do some VR with on a better wireless display.


The switch could have done this already.

Have the handheld act as a console or controller and have a dock act as a console and sync the tablets to it to play multiplayer om screen or tablets.

Or even push the game on the dock using the tablet as a 2nd screen like the ds.

Or for the likes of the lite with no tv support, they could have added wifi display and push to your tv over your network or sync to a box that connects to your tv.

But all these nice features would up the cost and we know Nintendo hate spending and would rather pass the cost to the dev and consumers.

In this day in age a measly 32gb storage is embarrasing then adding the cost for large cartridges its like they didnt learn off the n64 at all.


----------



## Lodad (Mar 5, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> The switch could have done this already.
> 
> Have the handheld act as a console or controller and have a dock act as a console and sync the tablets to it to play multiplayer om screen or tablets.



Yeah,  the other switches could download a barebones version of the game that would only act as a multiplayer client while the main console would be a server.


----------



## leerpsp (Mar 5, 2021)

Lodad said:


> This is like the 8th report/prediction of a switch pro in the last 3 years. I really wouldn't be upset about a home-only base station concept that basically mimics the Wii U though, with the ability to connect multiple switches for local wireless play on one game cartridge / digital license like how the DS did a few multiplayer games, with a more powerful station that's anchored to your TV that we could do some VR with on a better wireless display.


at this point as long as it is more powerful and had a lot more going on with it I would also be ok if it was a home only game system, I think it be cool if the switch worked along side it, But I do like the switch because its both a home system and portable.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 5, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> Fail at the wiimote, that used old technology that estimated your location.
> 
> Sorry but hands down xbox kinect trumps thr wiimote and even move.
> 
> ...




For one, yes there was eyetoy, but I never had one nor nobody else i knew had one, i remember gamestop selling them for like $5-10$, so I don't think it did well sales figures wise

Two, if you knew your gaming, nintendo never aims to make the most powerful system, they use slightly older but much better understood technology, and use it in a much more cost effective way, rather again instead of using new cutting edge hardware nobody has experience writing games for, have to learn as you go, that's why all ya new ps5 and xbone games always launch buggy and partially finished...

The snes was the only console nintendo produced that was the technically superior too it's competitors, and it was by accident, nec and sega got their 16bit stuff out by (pc engine, genesis) 1988, snes didn't drop until Thanksgiving of 1990


Lastly nintendo doesn't care because you're not the demographic they market to, as I said they don't market to Uber cod gamer that wants 32gigs of ram amd ryzen, amd vega 64 gpu....tbh their stock is doing very well, take in  account that their stock does nothing but go up in value with time, I highly recommend it as a stock to go long in

You rather pay 600+ for the newest console and games, spend it all again 5 years later, when you could get a pc and quit complaining:


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Mar 5, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> How do we know any of that for a fact? As far as I can tell we don't even have any hard evidence that the Switch Pro is even real.


Name -> came from a factory tool.
Existence & Mariko -> The hardware has been supported in the OS for awhile (and has been receiving updates regularly.)
OLED -> Aula’s display doesn’t have a backlight, so it must be either OLED or mini LED.

Clockspeeds we don’t know, they haven’t added any new profiles yet.
They could probably do 1785/921 CPU/GPU in handheld and 1963/1267 in docked with mariko if they wanted to, they’re also using ram that’s capable of running at 2133MHz.
Or they may make no changes.

4K dock can also sorta be added to the list of shit we factually know, the new dock (codenamed Nintendo CrdA) uses hardware that could allow 4K60 video output, however we don’t know if that functionality will be used by Nintendo.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 5, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> For one, yes there was eyetoy, but I never had one nor nobody else i knew had one, i remember gamestop selling them for like $5-10$, so I don't think it did well sales figures wise
> 
> Two, if you knew your gaming, nintendo never aims to make the most powerful system, they use slightly older but much better understood technology, and use it in a much more cost effective way, rather again instead of using new cutting edge hardware nobody has experience writing games for, have to learn as you go, that's why all ya new ps5 and xbone games always launch buggy and partially finished...
> 
> ...


I got bored at your comment of nintendo never been the main leading console for hardware.

How old are you?

Nintendo used to always be the better system, back when it was them v sega, nintendo had the better hardware and version of game.

So be quiet fanboy.

Its clearly fact nintendo do not innovate, they mask cheap hardware with gimmicks and lack thied party support and the switch is an old port whore.

Want to argue it, list every nintendo first party that has not been released on a console before the switch.

Ohh wait fanboy googles on at that last part.

Lets just sit back and watch soon they announce the switch to replace the handheld market and they announce a new console subpar to last gen.

The reason the wii u failed was because devs moved onto the new hardware and already learned its not financially wise to pay a separate team to make a stand alone version just for nintendo, the sale return is poor.

This keeps the market open to nintendo get better game sales.

Then nintendo decide to catch up years later, but still limit devs with the hardware so they either delay new games or simply port its old games from the past gens.

You have denial, ill sit and watch as it will happen trust me.

This forum is full of fans that demand an opinion but get upset when someone says something bad but its based on over 40 years seeing nintendo go down hill each gen (again console sales mean fuck all, its about the games, one fact, collectors will buy multiple versions of each release of consoles, one to play, one for collection)


----------



## Teletron1 (Mar 5, 2021)

I just hope if there is a new system they fix the drifting issue and improve the joycon quality and I hope they still don’t cheap out on memory/ storage 
should be interesting to see what big N does


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 5, 2021)

Teletron1 said:


> I just hope if there is a new system they fix the drifting issue and improve the joycon quality and I hope they still don’t cheap out on memory/ storage
> should be interesting to see what big N does


Fat chance of that, many customers have taken nintendo to court for having the same shit quality analogues on the lite.

The other modles that cheap the rails on the tablet cant keep pins connected to the joycon and keep disconnecting when playing (ive had 3 left joycons do this and 2 right, now it doesnt matter so its clearly the shit locking system on the joycon and tablet, more cheap shit).

Memory again fat chance of that, the opted on a crap 32gb on the wii u, did the same for the switch and considering botw is at least 12gb they didnt plan their digital store did they.

More cheapness passing cost onto devs eithet paying extreme price for an expensive game cart to store the entire game, or have it downloadable and passing the cost to the consumer having to buy a large sd card.

Dirty nasty cheap company releasing cheap shit hardware and gimmicks that become more of a problem than its worth.

Also take botw with all its joycon demo (tho embrassing its the only new console zelda title since tp on the cube) its boring shrines work better detaching the joycons, lite users are pretty fucked.

Same as other games that play better or need the joycon removed to play  ohh shit out.

One fan used 1 2 switch as a poor example of s new game, yup enjoy playing that on your switch lite.

Also ring fit, just dance and the rest that support detached joycons, like 2 player mario kart, monopoly and the rest.

Thats why the lite will become replace the 3ds already announced is ending.

Comes the next console (2 gens above the rest).


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 5, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> I got bored at your comment of nintendo never been the main leading console for hardware.
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> ...




Dude I own a gaming pc, you slow or blind? Both maybe...?


My n3dsxl is quite nifty with cfw tho

I've owned and played everything since saturn/n64/ps1 im no fanboy of any brand


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 5, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Dude I own a gaming pc, you slow or blind? Both maybe...


I own a gaming pc, your in a topic about switch, read what you said about nintendo aparently not been the leading hardware (my post).

Wrong

How old are you?

Again point back to my post, nintendo used to be the better system with the better game version.

Clearly didnt read fuck all, or too young to know shit.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 5, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> I own a gaming pc, your in a topic about switch, read what you said about nintendo aparently not been the leading hardware (my post).
> 
> Wrong
> 
> ...




You're clearly stupid, I can't argue with stupid, you win 

Prove I don't own a gaming pc, I really want to see what the fuck you pull out your ass

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Retroboy said:


> I own a gaming pc, your in a topic about switch, read what you said about nintendo aparently not been the leading hardware (my post).
> 
> Wrong
> 
> ...




If you hate nintendo so much why are you here?


You can't read, as said the snes was the only console nintendo ever made that was the most powerful of it's generation, it wasn't intended to be

The wiiu failed mainly of shit marketing of the console imho, my brother who's a test engineer for intel thought the wiiu was just a new controller/accessory for the original wii, not an actual console, it's actually pretty okay otherwise imho playing on my friends wiiu

If you can do better build your own console and port your own games

My last response:
Opinions are just like assholes cause everyone has one


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 5, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> You're clearly stupid, I can't argue with stupid, you win
> 
> Prove I don't own a gaming pc, I really want to see what the fuck you pull out your ass
> 
> ...


Wtf you no speak english, i never questioned you owing a gaming pc.

Read my post as you clearly cant read, kindly copy paste where i talk of your pc.

Your a muppit that cant read and quotes like a snowflake.

Point i make is nintendo is littered with old ports.

That is a fact, how many wii u games have been ported over of their first party titles.

Its funny you try sound like a pc gamer but so upset about truth of nintendo to even do this reply about your pc when i said fuck all about it.

Learn to read, or quote word for word where i talk about your pc.

As you clearly cant read and obviously too young, back in the nes and snes n64 and cube nintendo had the superior version (excluding cube v xbox) now they dont care because they pushed their icons more and became a console aimed for kids and market not right for the rest of the gaming market.

Nintendo lost big time on the cube but not because of the hardware, because they littered it with kids games.

Nintendo saw advantage of this as it left the market mainly open to their games with little competition.

So they keep releasing inferior hardware knowing devs move on and only try port its old games.

As said endlessly and you all fail to read and see whats actually on the shop floor, old ports and nintendo cant be arsed and port its old games.

If you fail to see this then you need glasses.

Again, not one word about your pc so crawl under your rock.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 5, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> Wtf you no speak english, i never questioned you owing a gaming pc.
> 
> Read my post as you clearly cant read, kindly copy paste where i talk of your pc.
> 
> ...



I know how to read learn how to type or invest in autocorrect, atleast use some better punctuation

The game cube was outsold by the ps2, the wii was literally the gamecube with a better gpu, more ram,and a faster cpu, and the wiimote, the weak simple "unoriginal" hardware outsold both 360 ,and ps3,the n64 was the the most powerful spec wise, the ps1 overall outsold the n64, though it was more powerful, programming the n64 wasn't easy

What are you trying to prove to me again?


When did I become a fanboy? 

You sound more and more like this:


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 5, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> I know how to read learn how to type or invest in autocorrect, atleast use some better punctuation
> 
> The game cube was the weakest, the dreamcast and original xbox were the most powerful of that gen, the n64 was the the most powerful spec wise, the ps1 overall outsold the n64, though it was more powerful, programming the n64 wasn't easy
> 
> ...



Youve just proven your stupidity the cube was just under the xbox, better than ps2 and far better than the dc, hardware wise.

You clearly do not know your consoles and you clearly cant read as you quoted your pc to which i made no mention of.

Like other snowflakes, you faile to accept the un avoidable fact the switch is an old port whore.

The reasons for this is hardware.

Simple as.

Now don't try claim to me about consoles as fyi the saturn was the same gen as n64, dc was v ps2/xbox and cube you muppit.

Now be gone with yourself, clearly your too young to know shit about consoles and likely i bet your a kid aged from the ps2 genre, sorry but i was playing games while you was still in your dads nutsack, back then nintendo did dominate not only games but hardware.

Now, you dont, not until years later.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 5, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> Youve just proven your stupidity the cube was just under the xbox, better than ps2 and far better than the dc, hardware wise.
> 
> You clearly do not know your consoles and you clearly cant read as you quoted your pc to which i made no mention of.
> 
> ...




I have taken nothing you said seriously, 
nothing you say really makes sense




Btw I'm 24 you idiot


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 5, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> I have taken nothing you said seriously
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clearly because your a snowflake, i mean you quote your pc which i made no mention of and then claimed the dc to be what you said.

Either your stupid or your just seeking attention.

Facts i said are true, or prove me wrong, tell me Nintendo aren't porting its old games and planning to port more from the cube.

Stfu little boy


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 5, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> Clearly because your a snowflake, i mean you quote your pc which i made no mention of and then claimed the dc to be what you said.
> 
> Either your stupid or your just seeking attention.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 5, 2021)

aadz93 said:


>



Im not mad, you show your immaturity with your shit youtube vidoes ontop of failing to read and fail to know your consoles little man.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 5, 2021)

Jfc stfu


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 5, 2021)

I suspect IF they release anything, it will probably include an increased internal capacity with any improved visuals.

 I say this based on the trouble I am having managing titles between my switch lite and release day switch, (both 400 gb cards each) and a peculiarity in how Nintendo doesn't seem to want separate lists on each separate console. What's installed on one must show as installed on the other, and what's deleted on one, also (automatically) deletes from the other. 

I know it is a bit off-topic but there appear to be some limitations and they usually release a newer console about the time the old one reaches their limitations/capacity. I have 130-150, paid titles between the two atm. There are more details/limits I've noticed I won't go into here though...


----------



## Kubas_inko (Mar 5, 2021)

OLED on a gaming consoles is a stupid idea for one simple reason. Burn-in.


----------



## Baromo (Mar 5, 2021)

Maybe a dumb question but... OLED screens are more expensive than LCDs, right? (I think it was the case some years ago but maybe OLED is more affordable nowadays?)
I always thought Nintendo wanted to have costs of production as low as possible so it kinda strange to imagine OLED screens on a Nintendo console...

Also, when we talk about 4K, does it mean the console hardware will be more powerful than current models? Honestly, I don't really care about 4K but being able to run most games at 60fps 1080p would be neat.


----------



## Frexxos (Mar 5, 2021)

Kubas_inko said:


> OLED on a gaming consoles is a stupid idea for one simple reason. Burn-in.



But OLED is way less energy consuming? So you have more battery time I guess? 
And when your screen is broken. Nintendo wants you to buy again and again and again. Like the 2DS Xl consoles... So many of them.


----------



## phalk (Mar 5, 2021)

Takashi Mochizuki...


----------



## comput3rus3r (Mar 5, 2021)

Is it going to have the same crappy joycons?


----------



## Rahkeesh (Mar 5, 2021)

Baromo said:


> Maybe a dumb question but... OLED screens are more expensive than LCDs, right? (I think it was the case some years ago but maybe OLED is more affordable nowadays?)
> I always thought Nintendo wanted to have costs of production as low as possible so it kinda strange to imagine OLED screens on a Nintendo console...



So yes but, these aren't costing Nintendo too much since Samsung has a surplus they want to get rid of. Odds are high Nintendo may also charge more for this model, more than making up for it in profit. Given how well the Switch has been selling they can easily get away with it, as long as they differentiate this new model with enough features.



> Also, when we talk about 4K, does it mean the console hardware will be more powerful than current models? Honestly, I don't really care about 4K but being able to run most games at 60fps 1080p would be neat.



A lot of people *want* this console to be more powerful to support 4K, but well, the Xbox One S also technically supports 4K, they could just implement an upscaling solution like that and call it a day. Right now I'm leaning towards these upgrades being about HDR support and not much more than that.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 5, 2021)

Baromo said:


> Also, when we talk about 4K, does it mean the console hardware will be more powerful than current models? Honestly, I don't really care about 4K but being able to run most games at 60fps 1080p would be neat.



I would say it'll probably have overclocked cpu,gpu, and ram with some additional added, I would think it's going to upscaled 4k, as achieving true native 4k 60 fps isn't cheap, if you want this on pc you're already spending $300+ for a gpu, I could see 1080p or 1440p native res more likely, with the dock having upscaling hardware in it.


----------



## ital (Mar 7, 2021)

That'll do, Donkey. That'll do...


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 7, 2021)

ital said:


> That'll do, Donkey. That'll do...


Those capture and home buttons make me uncomfortable


----------



## ital (Mar 7, 2021)

Gotta leave some room for Switch Pro 2: Electric Boogaloo. Hopefully that'll have the dpad from the GB Micro as well as its the best N ever produced.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 7, 2021)

If 4K upscaling can be done without changing the chip, shouldn't they just be able to update the old Switch?


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 7, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> If 4K upscaling can be done without changing the chip, shouldn't they just be able to update the old Switch?


If that were the case, wouldn't modders have done it by now? Idk how Switch homebrew works though so maybe I'm speaking nonsense


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> If I had a penny for every time I've heard the words "Switch Pro"...


You could probably buy Nintendo and make your own damn switch pro


----------



## Obveron (Mar 11, 2021)

I just want a powerful non-portable Nintendo console.
There's simply no way to cool the required TDP in a handheld. Look at the cooling required for the XSX and PS5.  Even the XSS equivalent wouldn't stay cool in handheld.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> Im not mad, you show your immaturity with your shit youtube vidoes ontop of failing to read and fail to know your consoles little man.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


>



Well fuck me we have an attention seeking snowflake to quote a post nearly a week old.

We see your replies to others.

Just do the world a favor and troll off back under your bridge and let the adults talk.

And fyi to all the fan rumors of a pro, its fake, nintendo didnt ditch the design they had for no reason.

Making the lite ensured no old exploit could be revised and chose portable only.

The switch already has portable 720 resolution.

Itd be hard for it to do 4k in a tv with attached joycons as it fucks up as it is on the lite trying to attach other controlers on older games


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> Well fuck me we have an attention seeking snowflake to quote a post nearly a week old.
> 
> We see your replies to others.
> 
> Just do the world a favor and troll off back under your bridge and let the adults talk.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


>



Keep posting the same shit you little boy, whats wrong, got no life or mates you come here been a trollop.

Your boring little boy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> Keep posting the same shit you little boy, whats wrong, got no life or mates you come here been a trollop.
> 
> Your boring little boy


You're*


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> You're*


Nope works both ways if addressing a person.

English

Your a boy

Or you are (you're).

Fuck off, youve got nothing to add but be bored and quote people nearly a week later because no one is giving you attention anymore.

Pretty pathetic really.

Fyi, added to block list so quote all you like, maybe your momma will buy you some new toy cars.

Adios

Fyi looking at your profile last post, jacking off a sport, really? Your parents put up a firewall to block your porn you come here for attention.

See you later boy.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> Nope works both ways if addressing a person.
> 
> English
> 
> Your a boy


No, it really doesn't, your means something belongs to someone, like "this is your mug"


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> No, it really doesn't, your means something belongs to someone, like "this is your mug"


No thats yours you tit

Anyway fact remains you're not getting any attention, your porn sites are down so you troll an old post.

Fuck off and play with your toys little boy


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> Just do the world a favor and troll off back under your bridge and let the adults talk.


Fucking lmao.
So video game discussion and speculation is "adults only" 
so... I used my dick as a rcm jig.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)

monkeyman4412 said:


> so... I used my dick as a rcm jig


I could've gone my whole life without seeing that


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 11, 2021)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Fucking lmao.
> So video game discussion and speculation is "adults only"
> so... I used my dick as a rcm jig.


No you wet towel.

Some child that doesnt get attention then quotes you off a..... a fuck it learn to read trollop


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> No thats yours you tit


not if it's past tense and is the object of the sentence "your mug fell sir"
or "your mug fell"
again would sound really weird if it was "yours mug fell"
be weird to say "yours mug fell "
So yes. this does work. So... will you kindly get off your high horse?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Retroboy said:


> Some child that doesnt get attention then quotes you off a..... a fuck it learn to read trollop


suuuuuuuuure. You know, you being salty in this situation makes everyone just wanna dunk on you harder. Really should just leave.


----------



## Xerion (Mar 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


>



SALT


----------



## Snap00 (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi there

Because the production of the regular Dock is discontinued and it’s sold out since weeks, i think the new Dock will also be compatible with the actual Switch and would be the official replacement and upgrade for the old one. Of corse it would be more expensive, because the full DLSS technology is integrated in it. But the higher price has to give some benefits to the users of the actual, regular Switches.

And while the DLSS technology is just some kind of a intelligent upscaling, i believe the new Dock will also boost the output of the old Switch to 4K. The advantage of the new, more powerful Switch itself, would just result in a higher framerate. This are just my opinions, also because the new OLED Display is still a 720p one, which doesn‘t require any DLSS.

Greets, Snap.


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 12, 2021)

Snap00 said:


> Because the production of the regular Dock is discontinued


Source?



Snap00 said:


> official replacement and upgrade for the old one


I don't think that we get a new dock. I mean, why do we need a new dock? The dock is just a dock. It streams the screen from the switch to tv. It has no special hardware inside.



Snap00 said:


> i believe the new Dock will also boost the output of the old Switch to 4K


Very very unlikely. The old switch can max. 1080p.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 12, 2021)

Snap00 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Because the production of the regular Dock is discontinued and it’s sold out since weeks, i think the new Dock will also be compatible with the actual Switch and would be the official replacement and upgrade for the old one. Of corse it would be more expensive, because the full DLSS technology is integrated in it. But the higher price has to give some benefits to the users of the actual, regular Switches.
> 
> ...


it was sold out at some point but now its in stock in several places, heck even my eletronic store chains have switch docks official ones to buy.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 12, 2021)

Here's a question, would a powerful enough Switch be able to show 2 displays at once when docked? I'm imagining a new Switch with a new dock that leaves the screen exposed so that some games optionally offering a second screen display for simpler things like an always displayed map or other things of the sort.  

It totally seems feasible to me, but I dunno if the tech really allows for the docked device to still display a second display while the TV shows the main display.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 12, 2021)

I just hope it comes out with new Joy-Con.


----------

